# Amp Adjustment



## Aziz2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi 

I have 69 Camaro with aftermarket radio, alpine PDR-V75 amp, 2 front alpine speakers 6.5 inch 2 ways-100rms each-R type, 2 alpine rear speakers 6*9 R type- 2 ways-100rms each, and rear alpine 10 inch subwoofer-s type-4 ohm. I have bass remote and the radio look like a stock radio (not many features) just treble and bass. How to adjust the amp?? I know how to adjust the gain, but having problem with HP filter and crossover fro channels 1-2 and 3-4. And since it is a 5 channels amp i am also having trouble setting the sub-sonic, crossover, and Bass EQ. It is a ported small box, do not know if i should make a sealed box? I listen to pop, classic, country music 

Opinion


----------

